# Schwinn??? Found in Dad's backyard



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm guessing this is a post-war Schwinn going by the springer,AS bolts,dropouts,etc. I know nothing about Schwinns, so I'm hoping someone can shed some light on this. Pop's vaguely remembers one of his cousins back in Browerville,MN giving this to him decades ago. He thought it was an old motorized bike they used to run around the farm on, but I'm not too sure. It seems to have some cable bracketbolted to near the BB & a thick band permanently attached to one of the chain stays. Any ideas on this one? Thanks in advance guys. Oh, WHAT'S IT WORTH??????? jk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

Possible front brake mount?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2013)

your pm box is full


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

Made some room. Guess I'm a pretty popular guy


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2013)

If it is a 20" it is worth a few bucks. If 24", not as much.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 9, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Made some room. Guess I'm a pretty popular guy




it looks like a dx. That is a drum brake clamp on the springer leg, but have no idea what the other guide thing is clamped to tbe frame next to the guard bracket!?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, it's been confirmed it is indeedy a postwar DX Whizzer frame. Guess my Dad was right. Being that he's a hoarder, not sure he'll let her go tho. Frame seems solid but springer truss bent pretty good and fork seized. Is that bracket bolted into the frame near the BB just the remnants of a chainguard? Looks pretty beefy. Oh, pretty sure it's a 26".


----------



## buisky (Jul 9, 2013)

The serial number puts the frame build date around the second week of november 1956. So it was more than likely a 1957 model. Ron


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

buisky said:


> The serial number puts the frame build date around the second week of november 1956. So it was more than likely a 1957 model. Ron




Thanks for the info! That sounds about right, cuz most of his cousins were a few years older than him. He was born in '51.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was going to say Whizzer there. Springer fork is later......


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 9, 2013)

1960s Beetle underneath it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah, My mom's old '63


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 9, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> yeah, My mom's old '63




Yer up to date on your tetanus shots I hope!?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2013)

Dig a little deeper or chop some more brush back to get to Grandpa's bikes.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2013)

My dad says he remembers my grandpa having an old skiptooth bike, but he thinks he robbed parts off it just before it got scrapped long,long ago


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2013)

The serial number was recorded in .......
( 1955 ) 
Date --------------- Serial #`s From ----------------- To 
01/05 to 01/12 ------- P17601 ------------------ P21800


----------

